

How to get users? Guide/Tips - petersouth

Is there a good website&#x2F;guide&#x2F;book with some good theory, guidelines, and tips for getting users?  Having problems on my latest project and looking for a compact resource to help.  Project is service&#x2F;website that helps user get free discount on expensive item they buy directly from third parties.
======
ASquare
Some useful articles on this topic that may provide inspiration:

[http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/12/18/successfully-u...](http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/12/18/successfully-
use-blog-commenting-acquire-new-users-without-
spammy/?awesm=tnw.to_b0dfT#!qeYNo)

[http://malcolmbell.net/2014/02/28/my-mailcloud-
app-10000-use...](http://malcolmbell.net/2014/02/28/my-mailcloud-
app-10000-users-in-first-2-weeks/)

[http://www.fastcolabs.com/3024472/how-we-got-our-
first-2000-...](http://www.fastcolabs.com/3024472/how-we-got-our-
first-2000-users-doing-things-that-dont-scale)

[http://popcornryan.tumblr.com/post/65640245447/how-i-got-
my-...](http://popcornryan.tumblr.com/post/65640245447/how-i-got-my-
first-1000-users-in-1-day)

[http://www.quora.com/Marketing/What-are-key-strategies-to-
ac...](http://www.quora.com/Marketing/What-are-key-strategies-to-acquire-
first-100K-users-with-zero-marketing-budget/answer/Noah-Kagan?srid=wF)

[http://blog.yesgraph.com/first-1000/](http://blog.yesgraph.com/first-1000/)

[http://www.austenallred.com/the-hackers-guide-to-the-
first-1...](http://www.austenallred.com/the-hackers-guide-to-the-
first-1000-users-twitter/)

------
jlteran
Do a search for growth hacking on google and you might get some pretty good
insights. A good result I found is a growth hacking guide from QuickSprout,
looks promising. [http://www.quicksprout.com/the-definitive-guide-to-growth-
ha...](http://www.quicksprout.com/the-definitive-guide-to-growth-hacking/)

If you are willing to invest time and money, OneMonth is rolling out a new
course on Growth Hacking next month.
[http://get.onemonthgrowthhacking.com/?lrRef=e8Mmls](http://get.onemonthgrowthhacking.com/?lrRef=e8Mmls)

------
petersouth
Did this thing go to the "ask" section?

~~~
tehwebguy
Yes, "text" submissions go here automatically

